# bear attacks



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

For anyone interested in some info and data about bear attacks I highly recommend the book Bear Attacks: Their Causes and Avoidance by Stephen Herrero. 

He is a researcher who works with Grizzlies in Banff National Park in Canada who has extensively studied bear attacks. A really interesting read.

-- 
lp


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

David G Duncan said:


> A leading Black Bear biologist by the name of Dr. Lynn Rogers has documented hundreds of bluff charges by female black bears with cubs. He indicates in the video "The Bear Facts with Bow & Arrow", that it would be very unusual for a female black bear to follow through with their bluff charge.
> 
> However, they can make it appear otherwise, with plenty of loud huffing.
> 
> ...


I second that. I've not read much on him, but I know it's truth. I believe that he went on to say that a lot of bears bluff charged him over the years and he never really paid much attention to it because it happened so often. They usually got to within 20 ft. and backed off just as quickly.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

fishonbb said:


> *I also read that when you play dead a bear will come up to you and sniff and examine you maybe knock you around some but they like meat that has cooked in the sun a couple of days. I heard also that heyiennas(spell check) on there own won't attack anything taller then them, i wonder if thats the same with black bears.*



I don't know about the size factor but I do know that if it looks like easy prey to them then they may go after it. As far as a black bear eating their prey they don't wait. All the instance I've read the bear killed their prey (human) and never left and began eating. Grizzlies may be different.


----------



## JDubya (May 15, 2003)

I had the pleasure of running into a black bear while backpacking in the Olympic National Park. I had been hiking for almost an hour, switchback after switchback, and stopped to take a quick water break. As soon as I put my water away, I turned and headed down the trail and there was the bear about 30 yards away. I was by myself so I puffed myself as big as I could and yelled at the bear. He picked his head for a quick glance and went back to eating berries. I yelled again and nothing. So I back away slowly and headed back up the mountain. It was near dusk and I had planned on pitching a tent in the area, instead I hiked back to my truck and slept in it.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

A history of orphaned cubs fending for themselves...


Was there in '02 and never saw a bear, but sure thought about them. 

Guess they have been getting pretty bold this year.


http://www.alaskaoutdoorjournal.com/Reports/Fishreport/anglerreport.html


RUSSIAN RIVER ANGLERS!

To prevent filleted carcasses from collecting in the shallows and attracting the bears, PLEASE chop up your carcasses into smaller pieces and throw them out into the main current for dispersal. Otherwise they pile up along the shoreline and sooner or later a bear will end up dying because of it. Thanks, -KK- 
Addendum: See below!

BEAR ADVISORY:
7/07/06 10:00 AM Update - Thursday night game biologists were called in to haze the cubs that were getting too bold around the parking area at the Ferry. Shotguns with rubber bullets were used. ONE HOUR after the biologists left the bears were back again, undeterred. The Refuge Manager has issued an Emergency Closure Order affecting the wooded property adjacent to the Ferry and highway and no public entry is allowed now until after July 28th. If anglers want to fish that stretch they should walk downstream along the river from the Ferry parking lot. The sow's two year old cubs (1 runt 2 normal size) continue to rummage through the tent site area (closed to camping now) and travel through the Ferry parking area looking for pack sacks, coolers, and people garbage carelessly left out where they can get to it. Keep all fish, coolers, packs, and food out of reach of the bears! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Davey Crockett didn't have any problems:lol:


----------



## 2deerboxing (Dec 19, 2005)

While hiking the Porkies in Boy Scouts a friend and myself were walking around a huge boulder eating a bowl of cereal. We both stopped dead in our tracks and froze, we were ten feet away from the beast. The bowls of cereal hit the dirt and we ran like the wind to the tents. As we rounded the boulder so did the bear from the other side only he was in front of us running towards the tents. It was still early and some of the other scouts were still sleeping. As the bear was zeroing in on the tents we were yelling to warn the others however as they got out of the tents they realized the bear was heading towards them. One of the fathers started banging pots and everyone was yelling bear. We were still behind it and running as fast as we could to keep up with it being the first bear we had seen in the wild and at this point we realized it was trying to get away not atttack so we grabbed our cameras as we chased it though the tents along with twenty or so other scouts. Soon there was all twenty of us chasing this bear with camers and we were closing in on a inlet and a thirty foot cliff overhanging the water. Without hesitation the bear took the dive and made a successful belly smacker into the inlet and swam away. 

Why use dogs when you can use twenty Scouts?


----------



## RyeDog (Jul 28, 2006)

This is a very interesting subject. I for one love to Bow hunt for Deer in Michigan. I usually hunt just outside of Cadillac. I may have to give up hunting though because I cant get the fear out of my head that I am going to run into a bear in the woods. Especially when one of the guys in my hunting group was hunting in the same area as me before I started going with them and he was in his tree stand waiting for deer. Well, a black bear came walking right underneath him while he was in the tree. He said he froze and just stayed super quiet. The bear never looked up at him and just continued to walk away.

I especially have a hard time walking into the woods for the early morning hunt when it is pitch black outside. 

I have been known to wait until it lightens up outside a little before I walk into the woods in the morning  

It is too bad that I have to worry about this while I am in the woods because we all know that it is a great place to be! 

Any suggestions on how to get over these fears?


----------



## RatMan (May 12, 2006)

While in Alaska I noticed all of the grizzly guides carried .357's in shoulder holsters. I asked one of them how that weapon performed on grizzlies. He looked me up and down and knew I wasn't from around there. He said, "Boy, this ain't for the grizzly. It's for me in case the grizzly gets me."


----------

